# Katya hurt a helper lastnight lol



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Her intensity with the muzzle keeps growing. She hit him hard in the chest. I had to break down and get him a muzzle vest now. Also, check out the quality of the new camcorder. Really good video for lowlight nightime eh?


----------



## kgrossman (Oct 27, 2010)

It says the video is private.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

It does that by default... sorry! Fixed


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks like she just punched him right in the chest. I bet that hurt! You're right that the quality of your video is very good in low lighting


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Elaine said:


> It looks like she just punched him right in the chest. I bet that hurt! You're right that the quality of your video is very good in low lighting


Yeah thats what I'm teaching her to do. Punch hard with her muzzle in the torso. The muzzles have a vertical steel bar in the snout so when they punch hard it can hurt. When they really get intense a strong dog can start breaking ribs.

Camera is a Canon M500


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ouch! Right in the moob!


----------

